# I think it is time....:(



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

i do not have any experience with this, but my husbands family waited too long for sure. Their pup laid down one day and simply could not stand up his legs were so bad. I have always felt it is better to let them go a day too soon than a day too late. 

Your pups are so very loved by you it shows... i hope no matter what you decide you enjoy all the time you have left with them.


----------



## Lynn5707 (Aug 30, 2014)

Thank you. I sure don't want them to suffer, just hard to wrap my mind around they are not in the best of health. It shouldn't be a surprise Smokes is almost 13, Molly is 11, Junior is 14-15.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I am so very sorry you find yourself in this situation, my heart breaks for you. A year ago this week, I had to let my Bonnie Boo go. Less than three months later, my Clyde was sent to the bridge.....I understand your pain. I wanted my pups to have quality of life and pass with dignity, and I was fortunate to have wonderful last days with them as I made the choice. Better one day too early, than one minute too late. May your final times with your pups be full of joy, and doing things they love to do. Feel free to PM me if you need someone to talk to. Dawn


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

I'm so sorry. I think you will know in your heart when it is best to let them go peacefully and be comfortable in knowing that it is the fairest thing to do before they suffer too much. 

My in-laws just lost there Border Collie and two house cats over the last 2 years. Jasper, their DSH cat and last to go, was the sweetest thing ever. It sux that he had to pass but it was so great getting to spend time with him while he was in our lives.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

You're facing a very hard decision and it is a decision that varies. I do agree with the posters who have mentioned quality of life and sometimes better a day early than a day later. I've lost three goldens to cancer where the decision was mine to make and it's not easy, but you make the best decision you can based on what you know. If Smokes is following you around and doing stairs, it sounds like he is doing fairly well. 
Take it day by day, you know your pets best and I believe you will know when the time is right. I hope you have many happy days ahead.


----------

